

Readme.io - free to a good open source project - danielfone
http://readme.io/

======
danielfone
I bought this domain for a pet project a few years ago. That project hasn't
gone anywhere so I thought I'd offer it up.

I'd love to see it used by some documentation repository or similar. Ping me
if you're interested.

~~~
piratebroadcast
Where does one buy .io domains nowadays? Ive looked around but didnt find
anything legit looking.

~~~
rallison
Gandi.net is the current favorite for .io domains, as they are only $39 per
year:
[https://www.gandi.net/domain/price/info](https://www.gandi.net/domain/price/info)

~~~
Daviey
"ONLY"?

Am i the only one that thinks for a domain, this isn't a bargain?

------
doubt_me
Here is my project.

Reddit.com/r/freewareindex

I could always use a domain since I am broke as hell

EDIT: Also am working on a new site but before I was just using blogger.com

------
iskander
In a similar vein, does anyone want remixgrid.com or gothamroommates.com for
any sort of interesting or altruistic project?

